# Smoking a 10lb pork shoulder - how much can I reduce time if I cut it in half?



## weevil (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi all,

My first post in the Pork forum.  The short question is while I know it would take 15+ hours to cook this to pulling temp, if I were to cut it in half and cook the 2 5lb roasts should I expect I can cut my smoking/cooking time in half or close to it?  I know this is a bit of a silly question but I don't want to be stuck in committing 15 hours. :)

For the record, I have a Lowe's Master Forge gas smoker with 2 doors.

Thanks!

Alan


----------



## smoking b (Jan 29, 2013)

Cutting it in half should come close to cutting your cooking time in half.


----------



## weevil (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jan 30, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> Cutting it in half should come close to cutting your cooking time in half.


Yep...10 pound shoulder at 2 hours per lb is 20 hours and 2 five pounders - about 10 hours for the two.

Good luck.


----------



## frosty (Jan 30, 2013)

Welcome Weevil!

I agree that you should reduce the cooking time by about half, but you still need to cook them to Internal Temperature, not by time.

The IT should be 190 - 195 for slicing, and 200 for pulling.  My 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  home boss prefers the pulled pork, so that is what we normally do.

Good luck with your efforts.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jan 30, 2013)

Frosty said:


> Welcome Weevil!
> 
> I agree that you should reduce the cooking time by about half, but you still need to cook them to Internal Temperature, not by time.
> 
> ...


Agreed!  Should have included that in my post.  I find that I can pull after 195 IT - I remove at 185 for slicing or mincing.  Different strokes...


----------



## maple sticks (Jan 30, 2013)

If you leave the bone in that half will take longer. Best to remove the bone. I personally found it did not cut time in half. It does cook faster. Helps to wrap if in a hurry. Let it rest 30 min after cooking. Make sure to cover with foil and a towel. good luck


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jan 30, 2013)

Maple Sticks said:


> If you leave the bone in that half will take longer. Best to remove the bone. I personally found it did not cut time in half. It does cook faster. Helps to wrap if in a hurry. Let it rest 30 min after cooking. Make sure to cover with foil and a towel. good luck


Might cook a little faster but having that bone in really takes the flavor to another level.  I suggest you leave the bone in, use the Texas Crutch and suffer through a little more time, have another beer, and enjoy great que.


----------



## maple sticks (Jan 30, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> Might cook a little faster but having that bone in really takes the flavor to another level.  I suggest you leave the bone in, use the Texas Crutch and suffer through a little more time, have another beer, and enjoy great que.


You are absolutely right.


----------

